# Getting a 30 gallon with fish, can they be tank mates with a betta?



## Namazzi (Sep 30, 2011)

My mom's giving me her 30 gallon fish tank that already has some fish in it.
Right now I think it has 1 tiger barb, neon tetras (not sure how many.. 5 or 6 maybe?) and an albino chinese algea eater. Will any of these make good tank mates for a betta? I was considering adding a betta to the tank.
My guess is to at least remove the tiger barb if I was going to. I've seen how aggressive he can be (there used to be 3 of them in the tank, and pretty much fought to the death) =| Are tetras and the algae eater okay?
Also.. I cant figure it out, what kinds of fish can do well with a betta? XD
I appreciate any help! =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Tetras yes, barb...nope, not sure on the algae eater.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

definitely no on the chinese algae eater, they eventually get aggressive when they get older and will suck the slime coat off slow moving fish like bettas


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You should consider getting more neon tetras probably a shoal of 10 ~ 12, the more numbers the more secure they feel and the happier they'll be. Barbs, obviously not, aggressive fish like Bettas. . .

With chinese algae eater, I've read that these things hook themselves to slow moving fish, so your Betta might not like him so much. Along with that be sure he has enough algae, or he will most definitely eat your Betta. So it's a fifty fifty with the algae eater, you could try some small otos if you're worried about the algae eater, they won't bother your Betta. 

As for other fish, you could try bottom dwellers like cories, otos, any fish that is not aggresive and have no long finnage, would do fine with your Betta. Although it really depends on your Betta's personality and if he's docile or not. 

But other than that your Betta would enjoy the grand space of a 30 gallon! Post pictures and keep us updated.


----------



## Namazzi (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks! I have someone willing to take any of the fish I don't want, so I think the barb and algae eater can go to him.  

As for Cories, that might actually work. We used to have some and I quiet enjoyed them. Though they loved to breed. alot. haha

I guess I'll have to go to the fish store and take a look around. I wont have the tank until next weekend, so still a little bit before I can do anything with it.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

while doing research for a tank for my betta, I found that Rosebaras, loches, Cory cats and ottos do well. Barbs will go after a Betta's fins and chiniese algae eaters as mentioned before will eventualy start sucking on fish slime coats


----------

